# "PEX" -- any other jargon names for it?



## glaz (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everybody! Just a simple question to plumbing professionals: are there any other names for “PEX”? I mean professional jargon. 
In Pennsylvania, where I moved recently, if I mention PEX, contractors reply with “plastic” or “flex pipe”. As of my understanding, its completely different types of tubing.
I will greatly appreciate any suggestion, especially from western PA.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I dunno. I'm in PA too, and real plumbers call just call PEX -> "PEX". Sometimes I hear they substitute the brand name, if they have a preference, but never anything dumb like "plastic" or "flex pipe". Some guys might dumb it down during a sales call, for communication's sake, maybe.


----------



## Sam60 (Apr 29, 2006)

Just has to be contractors who dont know and if they at least dont know what it is then you dont what to deal with them.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Rahau, Wirsbo.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

The Clear Stuff, Red and Blue Colored Pipe, I'll try to come up with a few more for you.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't really care for it much. SO the first time the plumber showed up and started to install it for a repair he was doing I asked him what it was he said it was Pex and I told him not to use that **** on my job. 

After I warmed up to it a bit, he uses it a bit more here and there and I always ask him if he is using that **** on my job again..

hope that helps


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

rbsremodeling said:


> I don't really care for it much. SO the first time the plumber showed up and started to install it for a repair he was doing I asked him what it was he said it was pex and I told him not to use that **** on my job.
> 
> Aafter I warmed up to it a bit, he uses it a bit more here and there and I always ask him if he is using that **** on my job again..
> 
> hope that helps



Attitude Adjustment.....
Stick around and will break you of that attitude.:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Attitude Adjustment.....
> Stick around and will break you of that attitude.:laughing:


I am getting use to it now but it seems so wrong. Like any fool could installed it. For what I get charged I want some pvc or copper and a few more man hours.:w00t:


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

So can a non-plumber redirect this? Thanks. :whistling


So have they perfected the $h!t so it don't blow ? Or is it only Zurn that has caused the problems?


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

glaz said:


> Hi everybody! Just a simple question to plumbing professionals: are there any other names for “PEX”? I mean professional jargon.
> In Pennsylvania, where I moved recently, if I mention PEX, contractors reply with “plastic” or “flex pipe”. As of my understanding, its completely different types of tubing.
> I will greatly appreciate any suggestion, especially from western PA.


*These guys are all messin' with ya.*
*We have a term for it in the business...next time you're at the plumbing supply, just ask for "felopian tube".*
*It sounds much more professional asking for it by that name.*


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe they can come up with a catchy slogan for it like pork did. 

"The other White Meat"


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Garden hose?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Garden hose?


Tired of running copper and pvc?? 

Try "Garden hose" its whats up for plumbers!!

not really catchy:w00t:


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

*Pretty, colorful, handyman spaghetti pipe*


----------



## BaltimoreGuy (Jan 17, 2008)

I have had a number of clients request pex water line systems but it is very hard to find plumbers that are familiar. Had a maniblock system installed on a recent project and plumber said he figures it saves him about 25% over cpvc water line install costs. Unfortunately, it's the owner's friend and he has a fully booked client list. I like the whole idea of the home run water line setup myself but the potential savings in my subcontractor costs if I can find guys who will work with the product.


----------



## glaz (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you everybody for the great input! Now I just have to find the right contractor.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> Maybe they can come up with a catchy slogan for it like pork did.
> 
> "The other White Meat"


*"The other potential polybutylene class action lawsuit"*


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *"The other potential polybutylene class action lawsuit"*


Someday you will on the band wagon like the rest of us on here. :thumbup:


----------



## Vermaraj (Mar 6, 2007)

"flex pipe" is the name for a plumbing system marketed by flowguard. It consists of pvc pipes for distribution, plastic manifolds and pex which is used to make-up the final connections.


----------

